# Lekarze > Forum okulistyczne >  wada wzroku

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam,
Byłam dziś u okulisty i dowiedziałam się, że mam wadę lewego oka, jest ona co prawda bardzo mała bo  tylko -0,25.
Jednak ten fakt mnie bardzo przeraża.Wizyta była bardzo szybka i właściwie pytania nasunęły mi się dopiero po wyjściu z gabinetu.Chciałabym się dowiedzieć czy przy takiej wadzie wskazane są okulary, bo jeśli nawet chociaż w minimalnym stopniu są to ja jestem zdecydowana je nosić. Boje się pogorszenia wady.Bardzo dużo się uczę, zwłaszcza nocą przy lampce.

proszę o odpowiedź
Martyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

-0,25 to pierdola ktora mozna pominac bez okularow. Sa ludzie ktozy uzywaja takich okularow ale w sumie nie trzeba. Jesli jestes osoba mloda to wada moze sie powiekszyc ale nie musi. Aby zapobiec  nie mozna nic zrobic.

----------

